Ask HN: Will a Computer Science degree be worth anything in 15 years? - d-d
======
jki275
Just because more people want one doesn’t change the difficulty of getting
one.

So yes, it will still be worth something.

I suspect the question you’re asking is really something along the lines of
“will a CS degree guarantee a high paying job in 15 years”, and that’s a bit
harder to answer. It really doesn’t guarantee anything today, but people who
can think logically and do things to create value will generally be able to
find employment. I doubt that will change any time in the future.

------
pasttense01
Sure. Why wouldn't it be?

~~~
d-d
It's getting very popular, and I'm thinking in terms of supply and demand.
Also, the world will be very different.

~~~
ToFab123
If you can add 15 years of practical experience on top of your education, i
fail to see why you should have become obsolete (in 15 years).

